# PS4 Players



## SmokeMonster32 (Jun 19, 2014)

If anyone has PS4 feel free to add me... Thoro32


----------



## KntuckyWaterfall (Jun 21, 2014)

PSN: KntuckyWaterfall


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

smokemonster use the psn screen name thread, its got lots of psns , we use those threads cause if not everyone would just clutter up the entire board with screen names


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 24, 2014)

Prophet__216__ add me


----------



## Smokenpassout (Jul 2, 2014)

Im interested in adding PS4 players only. Not PSN with older consoles sorry.


----------



## SmokeMonster32 (Jul 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> smokemonster use the psn screen name thread, its got lots of psns , we use those threads cause if not everyone would just clutter up the entire board with screen names


oppps my bad didnt see that...will do


----------



## theking2202004 (Aug 9, 2014)

Smokenpassout said:


> Im interested in adding PS4 players only. Not PSN with older consoles sorry.


Snob hahaha


----------

